# MTT-Brand Art



## lazuli (Oct 29, 2015)

it's me, the garbage man


Spoiler: sans, my man,














Spoiler: its Him













Spoiler: tall and gangly limbs, my favourite













Spoiler: he's too pretty it is illegal













Spoiler: see!!!! extremely illegal!!!













Spoiler: gamedev screens or whatever













unsurprisingly, all UNDERTALE, and less unsurprisingly, mostly Mettaton
scream at me what i need to improve on or something


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

hi

i still have art from you haha loov eet


----------



## lazuli (Oct 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> hi
> 
> i still have art from you haha loov eet



sweats *oh noo*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

computertrash said:


> sweats *oh noo*



_*oh yes*_ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 29, 2015)

oh wow, youve improved so much!! wonderful stuff!!! i especially love the sans picture


----------



## lazuli (Oct 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> _*oh yes*_ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


please, no



Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow, youve improved so much!! wonderful stuff!!! i especially love the sans picture



it really has (kinda) and im glad. thanks, he is my favourite comic

=

found some stuff (drops it everywhere)


Spoiler: my undersona who is a robot named Console and he idolizes MTT because im terrible

















Spoiler: @spiderdonuts on twitter suggested "imagine. the  tiniest mettaton you've ever seen" and













Spoiler: ok so i have like 15 gemsonas













Spoiler: he is my fucskinfg boufrond













Spoiler: she makes this face if you hit on her?


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

oohhh, i love your art! sans looks smooth and mettaton is like. the best character (after flowey, flowey is my fav. don't hate me)
console looks super adorable, i love him already. do you have more gemsona art? because that turquoise design is really neat! you're a great character designer!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 29, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> oohhh, i love your art! sans looks smooth and mettaton is like. the best character (after flowey, flowey is my fav. don't hate me)
> console looks super adorable, i love him already. do you have more gemsona art? because that turquoise design is really neat! you're a great character designer!



Sans IS smooth. a smooth talker. i aint wanna have anything to do with Flowey smh. #Mettaton4Ever
Console is adorable because he looks like me, so duh (actually no)
uhhh i have this for some gemsona designs but its kind of an old piece


Spoiler: theres like 6 other ones than these










you reminded me that i need to draw these kids more often so hey . thanks


Spoiler: heres an old bloodstone


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

flowey is my friend... i love suffering

if you look like a lil robot child you must be pretty damn cute.
also nice! thanks for sharing. i especially like lavender quartz. (predictably enough) i'm inspired to draw my own gemsona now, hahaha.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 29, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> flowey is my friend... i love suffering
> 
> if you look like a lil robot child you must be pretty damn cute.
> also nice! thanks for sharing. i especially like lavender quartz. (predictably enough) i'm inspired to draw my own gemsona now, hahaha.



Flowey Is Bad
please draw many gemsonas, bless the soiled earth with gemstone children.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 29, 2015)

The nerd man returns!!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 29, 2015)

yes, it is me, (check THIS out)

=



Spoiler: spooky time, turquoise dressed as a blue gourgeist or something


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2015)

I love your art! I still have art from you as well


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 29, 2015)

Mettaton you sexy beast! Nice job! I can easily imagine Mettaton, Sans, and Papyrus having a cooking show about quiche and spaghetti.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 29, 2015)

It's so bootyful * ^*


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

IT'S 11:56 PM WHERE I LIVE, IT IS STILL HALLOWEEN


Spoiler: Mettaton NEKO


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't do this to me ;- ; 


//explodes


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Don't do this to me ;- ;
> 
> 
> //explodes



u know that if you hit him in battle, he says yYEAHAHhhh and bites his lip? well,


Spoiler: nyeah


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 1, 2015)

I-i gotta s-stay determined. * ^*


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 1, 2015)

Ruh...Robot husband o///o


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ruh...Robot husband o///o





Spoiler: Alphys is a weeaboo


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 1, 2015)

I thought his heart thingy was something else lel


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't want to imagine a Japanese version of the monster world.

Frisk would be so buff from DETERMINATION..


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> I thought his heart thingy was something else lel


i see people draw it as a decal on a belt, but i always saw it as his SOUL behind glass or something.



Hyogo said:


> I don't want to imagine a Japanese version of the monster world.
> 
> Frisk would be so buff from DETERMINATION..


* You are filled with ketsui. 

(Translator's Not: Ketsui means Determination)


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 1, 2015)

Does Mettaton's SOUL run on a MettaTON of MEMES?

Hard life for robot husband


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Does Mettaton's SOUL run on a Mettaton of MEMES?
> 
> Hard life for robot husband



it can if you Really Want It To
(it really is)

=



Spoiler: What Even IS Chara (UT No Mercy run spoilers ?)


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 1, 2015)

Mettaton said:


> i see people draw it as a decal on a belt, but i always saw it as his SOUL behind glass or something.
> 
> 
> * You are filled with ketsui.
> ...



Ahaha, I didn't mean it like that.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Ahaha, I didn't mean it like that.








=



Spoiler: BF (bone friend) doodle


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2015)

Computertrash: do you think his name was always 'Mettaton'?
Computertrash: Undyne doesn't seem to know who he is now but he was her neighbor when he still lived with Blooky and she kinda knew him then
Hyogo: Maybe he changed his name when he met a ton of people
Hyogo: ...****ING REALLY HYOGO

I am nothing but a fraud to my RF (Robot Friend)


----------



## lazuli (Nov 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Computertrash: do you think his name was always 'Mettaton'?
> Computertrash: Undyne doesn't seem to know who he is now but he was her neighbor when he still lived with Blooky and she kinda knew him then
> Hyogo: Maybe he changed his name when he met a ton of people
> Hyogo: ...****ING REALLY HYOGO
> ...



i am incredibly disappointed in my BF (bone friend) here


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 3, 2015)

How can I make it up to you!?!

Because puns have put me in a bad place!!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> How can I make it up to you!?!
> 
> Because puns have put me in a bad place!!



NGGGGHHHH!!!!

=



Spoiler: sprite edits of Flowey the Fukface























Spoiler: #UT60min prompt: LEG













Spoiler: #30DayUT day one: fav character













Spoiler: UNDERFELL Mettaton + Napstablook


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 4, 2015)

SPOOKY DOOKEY ROBOT GHOST

Sans is adorable too.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 11, 2015)

spooky bloo bloo



Spoiler: * Beware of the man who speaks in hands.












original transparent .PNG here





Spoiler: Sanscharie (?)













Spoiler: GGGGEEEETTTT DDDDUUUNNNKKKKEEEDDDD (No Mercy route spoilers)













Spoiler: human AU designs 4/?
















L>R: Papyrus, Sans, Napstablook, Mettaton
Papyrus and Sans are most likely Black/Mexican and Blooks are Korean/Chicano



=

Heads Up......Thinking About Reopening A Shop For The Hundredth Time......Wink Wink
Will I be able to actually keep up with the shop this time? More at 11.


----------



## Mango (Nov 12, 2015)

i LOVE YOUR HUMAN METTATON ADLADJKLJASDKLHA

youre rlly good at drawing i love


----------



## lazuli (Nov 22, 2015)

napstabot is the most precious, i love them


Spoiler: cinnamon roll with a haircut













Spoiler: their twitter family is so weird and they are so done













Spoiler: napstabot twitter avatar













Spoiler: TEHYARE MY FUKCIGN DF (DJ FRIEND)











also vote for mettaton


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 22, 2015)

ohhhh my godddd i love those human designs so much, especially the skelebros. so good. and every sans you draw is perfection, i just really like how he looks in your style.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 5, 2016)

So,
I've been gone a long while. And I'm not coming back.

=

My birthday was on the 20th and Hyogo's was on the 17th so I drew a pic for us both.


Spoiler











This is my dad, the void. He's cool and I love him. [1366x768 wallpaper]


Spoiler











Napstabot + Mettaton fusion stuff. STEVENBOMB 4.0 TONIGHT TOO [E: it was gay]


Spoiler















Designed a box version of my Napstabot (Napstabox??), based on a MIDI fighter.


Spoiler



















Doodle of @Riifucat's Underfell Napstabot.


Spoiler











Mettaton + Napstablook redesigns for the Outertale AU + artstuff.


Spoiler



















Underfell Napstabots.


Spoiler























@Chiibambi's Madstabot. I can't draw his armor....


Spoiler











Misc Napstabot/Napsterbot stuff.


Spoiler



















Chara but with braces. Consider.


Spoiler











mama mia that's-a a spicy meatball - @mintyblook


Spoiler











Misc doodles/artstuffs.


Spoiler































And finally, a couple pixel arts.


Spoiler















=

If you care for it, here's some links.
Twitter
Tumblr


----------



## teto (Jan 5, 2016)

OH NO
YOU'RE MEETING ALL MY STANDARDS!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 5, 2016)

I'mma miss ur NERDY ass ;_;


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2016)

Your art is really good I cry ;-;

(whispers) draw more sans art please


----------

